# Wellington Point Australia Day



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Alarm set for 4am, and Prowler13 on the water at Wello by 4.35am - love this rapid deployment style fishing - if I'd taken the 17' half cab out I'd have added 45 mins to preparation, and more than that to clean up afterwards. 
Met a mate Allan, there and we fished the nearby reef in a pleasant 10-15kts from the SE (compared to the horrible 15kts from the N/NE this morning), in a falling tide, and there were immediate bites. What a great time of the day to be on the water. I had a ball with the squire pictured below, the first went 36cms, and the second felt smaller until he woke up halfway back the the kayak and decided to put on a real run - ended up measuring 45cm. Allan was cleaned up by by a suspected Mackeral, and soon after was reefed by what was clearly (from the head shaking sustained run) a better snapper than the two I had. 
About 6 boats were anchored around our drift by sun-up, when a [email protected]#ker motored right through the middle at about 30kts. I wasn't as annoyed by the wake, as I was by immediate shut-down of the bite. 
Got a small sweetlip (returned without measuring) on an Atomic 3" flickbait in Pearl Blue, on the way back in and was home by 7.15am. Gives me hope for a mid-week fish before school when the kids go back.
For anyone interested, the squire were caught on Berkley 4" PowerBaits in Watermelon, on a Berkley Dropshot rod, and cheapo Diawa Samurai 3i (alive still thanks to meticulous cleaning and a wipe with Inox after each session) spooled with 6lb fireline. The fillets were enjoyed (seasoned with flour, salt, pepper and lemon grass) on an Aust Day lunchtime BBQ with Allan's family - yum.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the post Adrian, from the looks of it the fish were more cooperative at Wello Point than at Scarborough.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Couple of nice squire there Adrian! nice work.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

AdrianK,

Top result!

What size jigheads were you using with the soft plastics?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The sweetlip is an interesting colour, AdrianK. I have caught some undersized grass sweetlip but as yet, no keepers. You got some nice squire, you would have to be happy with that. With the pic of you holding the two fish, were you fishng in the ocean behind you?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Wongus, the jigheads were Nitro 1/16 oz with 1/0 size hook - looks just schmick with the 4" flickbaits - sometimes it's difficult to find hook size big enough, without too much weight attached. 
Troppo, the flame red colour inside the mouth and throat of the sweetlip was amazing - looked like blood but wasn't. and yes, was fishing out behind myself in the photo. Tried going out there today, with 8 yr old son in the rear well but aborted - Northerlies ruin fishing in that part of the bay - paddled in behind King Island instead - fishing wasn't great, but no point fighting the weather.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

exellent catch mate,

which side of brissy is that on? is it the north like redcliffe or down south.
im keen to get among the squire but am down on the goldie


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy days


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Carn't get a much better Aus. Day lunch then that.

Well Done.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done boys. Sounds like a great day on the water and a nice variety of fish


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done boys. Sounds like a great day on the water and a nice variety of fish


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Adrian
Must get back down that side of town and have a fish with you. Nice squire! Are there many mackeral around? Not to many up this way. Looks like you're happy with the kayak. Keep in touch.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Ben, Wellington Pt is in the South Eastern suburbs of Brisbane. With the four lane highway I can get between there & the Gold Coast faster than I can get to outer North or Western suburbs of Brisbane.
JD, I am having a ball - exploring places I can't get to in the boat, and with much less fuss. Be happy to catch up again (after I get a 52mm gold Halco - still envious of that horse of a bream you bagged).

Cheers to all,

Adrian


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work mate, I'm keen to have a go down at wello again, haven't fished down there for ages.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds good hey, 
im definately keen to get among them soon,

when do the snapper/squire school up the most out there?,
I know you got a few but is that rare for this time of the year, i always thought they were a winter fish.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Ben, Guys with a boat and an electric, who know what they are doing (note - not me! Never bagged out an anything in my life!) can get a bag limit of legal snapper 365 days of the year in Moreton Bay. The larger fish tend to come in shallower in the winter, and look for deeper spots in the warmer months, but this is not always the case.
The reef where I was is nothing special there are plenty around as good or better - a reef runs all the way from about 2 kms South of Wello, North wrapping around King Island. Another resumes along most of the East sides of Green and St Helena Islands, and along the Eastern and Southern sides of Mud Island. Around Peel is good, there are some artificial reefs like Atkinsons in the middle of the bay, and Coochie can be good (especially on week days). All are good for snapper at times, and seems that getting away from noisy 2 stroke motors is as or more important than location. When I got a boat (before the yak), while my young kids occasionally picked up legal squire, it took me 18 mths to get one - seemed to keep catching them just short of the 35cms. Over this period, the best day we had was New Years Eve, 2005 - my 2 boys (aged 6 and 8 then) got 9 legal squire and I got donut. 
Long story short, don't worry about the time of year - just pick your weather - that part of the bay is far more open than the Broadwater.
cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for the tips Adrian, 
we might have to catch up for a fish one day mate,

hey i have included a map of wello with some areas circled is this where you tend to fish


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Haven't done too well in the smaller circle on the left - on Saturday, I got one tiny grinner, and my mate had his yak circled by a game but undergunned shark of about 80cms. The other circle is probably better from my very limited experience - seen a sand bar in there also that I'd like to explore sometime.
AK


----------

